# Sleep and headache issues



## Babylard (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, my name is Anna and I am 19.  I am a student and my sleep problems are getting in the way of my attendence, concentration and study.  I suppose I can call this, short term insomnia as lack of sleep is affecting my performance.

So my problem is like this:  I have problems falling asleep every night.  It takes me forever to sleep, even if I'm going "kawwww shoooooo" 232093392 times in my head or try counting in another language, and try to tune out any thoughts.  I do not count baby lambs, as they are better as bbq in my stomache.  When I do fall asleep, I tend to wake up a lot and toss and turn.  It wasn't that bad before, because even with all the tossing and turning, I could fall right back asleep.  However, during the past few weeks, I can't fall asleep at all.  For example, I try to be in bed by 12, but I will fall asleep at around 3 and wake up at 6 am.  I will lie there in bed for hours until it is time for me to almost wake up (9am).  Often I will fall asleep by then and not be able to wake up.  Other times, I will still be awake and try to go to school or I will jsut be a zombie and stay home.  I lack energy, sleep, and concentration and I am losing a lot of valuable time.  I cannot focus on my studies.  I always have a horrible headache and I am flooding myself with Advil.  I really hate missing so much of my classes though.  I don't know anyone at school, so it's not like anyone can help me.  The days I miss school are the days I can't fall asleep at night and end up sleeping during the daytime.

So of course I went to the doctor.  He gave me some sleeping pills and warned me to be careful with them as they can be very addictive.  I sleep like a rock for the first 4 hours, but I still wake up pretty damn early and still feel like crap.  I don't rely on them all that much and I have only taken them a few times, as I hate the metallic taste that lingers in my mouth all day and that I'm extra stupid and lightheaded and foggy.  The reccomended dose for me is half a pill, 15 minutes before bed.  This is obviously a temporary fix.  My doctor suggested that I may be having stress and anxiety issues, because I am at that point in life where things just don't make sense.. I don't have a sense of belonging... blah blah.  The headaches are a bitch.  I have also been experiencing a loss of appetite.  My normal weight is 115-117.  Right now I am 110.  Maybe even less since I do not have a proper scale.  I am not purposely starving myself, I just don't feel like eating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am suppose to find myself a long term solution, but I don't know where to begin.  I know theres things like relaxation, changing my sleeping environment, diet, etc.  How can I resolve my sleeping issues?

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Anna


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

Some people do not need much sleep. I rarely ever sleep more than two hours a day. Martha Stewart gets between three and four.  Everyone has different requirements. 
Sleeping pills can be very dangerous. Safer solutions would include the herb valerian, chamomile, lavender room spray, and melatonin-up to three milligrams a day. Melatonin is a hormone that is sold over the counter. One to three milligrams before sleep (its the sleep hormone) will cause a natural sleep-not interupted like sleeping pills or alcohol-and without the amnesic effects. The ocassional use of the polynesian root kava can be tranquilizing. For kava, I say occasional because regular usage can cause liver damage. (It was a traditional ceremonial drink in some Pacific Island cultures-Hawaii included-used like a "peace pipe" and passed around from person to person. It numbs the mouth and throat and causes mild intoxication or relaxation in people. Traditionally it was a guy only kind of ceremony. It tastes nasty. They sell it in pill form in healthfood stores, or as a tea (in a safer amount!!) They sell dried root in some island area stores as well)
Self hypnosis can help.
Bedtime rituals can help as well. 
If you can't sleep, learn to embrace it-you have extra time for hobbies!
Sleepless is used in the Army and med school (some docs are on 36 hours, no break) as a training tool as well.
Avoid taking too much Advil, it will damage your liver .
If you have a counseling service at your school, use it. Life is full of stress, and the stress just increases and changes as you mature.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

what you just described was basically me all last semester. id stay awake for no reason at all til like 5am, and always miss my classes in the morning. and even when i would go to my afternoon lectures, id be super drowsy and randomly pass out in the middle of taking notes and wake up not even knowing i had fallen asleep. Or i would just sit around and do nothing of any form or productivity like watch TV or sit online all day. By the time night came around id suddenly be energetic and want to do all the things in the world. It was pretty annoying because i would never get around to do the things i needed to do. i kind of just feel like im floating through life and like my mind is purposely trying to take focus away from things that matter - like school, work, applying for graduation, internships - real life. and in its place im online on message boards or playing video games or sitting around watching hours and hours of Law and Order.

its pretty much a manifestation of depression or anxiety. its not as obvious as crying all the time or the way that most people think of depression, but it is a very common manifestion of it. Alot of people just write it off as laziness or being a degenerate or just having odd sleeping patterns. it just becomes a pattern and you get used to it. but you can snap yourself out of it and just work at it so you can get back to being productive.

basically you just have to try to reboot your sleep/arousal cycle. sleeping aids are good to help you get in the habit of sleeping at a normal hour and waking up at the appropriate time. they are a temporary fix, yes, but they can help you get into a rhythm until your body adjusts on its own to the rhythm. this shouldnt take more than 2 weeks. and then during the day just get yourself some coffee and put your nose on the grindstone. just make sure you do what you have to do, and make it routine, so youre less inclined to skip class to sit at home and watch Jerry Springer. keep yourself busy and active during the day so when it is time to sleep at night, youre ready to hit the sack. if you still need a little help to immediately conk out,  i found that reading my biochemistry textbook in bed helps ALOT. its a win win situation - either i fall asleep (YAY!) or i get some extra studying time in. whatever your major is, or whatever class you have that has the most dense textbook, try studying for it while in bed.

i dont know if that helps you at all, but i hope it did!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bookmarked this the other day, hope it'll help you and anyone else out 
Achieve a Deep, Uninterrupted Sleep: Nighttime Habits | Health | Reader's Digest

Like someone else said I also recommend Valerian root pills, or there is even tea I believe. The pills kinda smell though, haha. I think there is a natural sleep pill as well called Alluna Sleep that I had also used and liked. I enjoyed trying the homeopathic route because imo it helped a lot, esp in combination with some of the tips I've read online

Try and cut back on the Advil as well, perhaps if you get more or better quality sleep the headaches will lessen


----------



## *KT* (Jan 27, 2008)

I was going to recommend some exercise, yoga, or meditation at some point during your day to help control your stress levels.  

I struggled with insomia and terrible sleep at times while I was in college too.  I had a tape (this was quite a while ago!!) that guided me through mental relaxation exercises that seemed like a cross between meditation and hypnosis.  There was a point where I knew it so well that I didn't need to listen to it any more and could just start going through it in my mind and fall fast asleep.  I still mentally go back to it when I just can't seem to sleep and it still works like a charm.  I probably still have it somewhere in my home... assuming it still plays after 14ish years, I should transcribe it.  

That link from Reader's Digest has some great ideas too.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for your responses!  i could never come up with these ideas alone.  i agree with you on how sleeping pills can indeed be dangerous.  i will look into the safer alternatives.  

Truth is that I need lots of sleep.  LOTS, but I can never get enough or its not restful.

have you got any idea on what type of bedtime tapes i could listen to?  i would like to try that one.  i love bedtime stories.

the reader's digest article is so very helpful/

"*18. Listen to a book on tape while you fall asleep.* Just as a bedtime story soothed and relaxed us when we were children, a calming book on tape (try poetry or a biography, stay away from horror novels) can have the same effect with us grown-ups."

- Achieve a Deep, Uninterrupted Sleep: Relax Yourself | Health | Reader's Digest

that one gave me a good laugh about how it should not be horror themes LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I watched Saw I and almost made me cry.

it also mentions how aromatherapy can be soothing.  what could i use for that?  i'm not much into luxury items besides my makeup.  I also did not realize that a messy room clutters the mind.  the first thign i'll do is clean my room, right now!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 28, 2008)

I know Origins has a nighttime pillow spray.  Ok, just went to their website and apparently they USED to have a spray, because I had it but it's no longer on their website.  They do have this:

Origins | Sleep Time®

If I happen to run across that meditation tape, I'll transcribe it here on Spectra.  Then record it yourself or a friend who has a soothing voice and listen to it at bedtime.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2008)

phew this brings me back to high school exam stress (heck its only a few years later and I still have some anxiety but not to the same degree). I had these aromatherapy rings that would go on your bedside lamp--they'd heat up and give a slight aroma. Or I'd listen to some classical type music at a low level to try and drift off. Really I suggest making sure you have a pretty good bedtime routine, also taking a nice warm shower/bath around 7-8 if you go to bed around 10-11 can help (something about the sleepy effects of a warm bath occur a few hours later). 

I find with my final classes for my degree in university I'm getting stressed lately (hello coldsores. GRR). So I'm tempted to start doing some of this again. And try and make a schedule for studying (this day/week accomplish X) to try and calm your mind that things will get done!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_I know Origins has a nighttime pillow spray. Ok, just went to their website and apparently they USED to have a spray, because I had it but it's no longer on their website. They do have this:



Origins | Sleep Time®



If I happen to run across that meditation tape, I'll transcribe it here on Spectra. Then record it yourself or a friend who has a soothing voice and listen to it at bedtime._

 

that looks like a pretty nice product.  thanks very much for sharing, i will give it a try!  are you an origins fan?   how are their skincare products?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

They sell these "white noise machines' or special clocks with pre recorded sounds of crickets (THE Sleepmachine), the ocean, birds,the rain falling softly, or for those who live in Honolulu (lol) and are traveling and miss home-the sounds of traffic and honking cars. Kinda lulls you to sleep. Some people use infomercials. The man with his detox colon cleansers is so full of bs he knocks me out. Seriously, get some lavender spray and use it. Vanilla is also calming (it works with chemo patients too). Look for a 1mg tab of melatonin and try it at bedtime, its not addicting and will not give you hangovers.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

White Noise CDs


Here is a site with CDs of white noise. Love the one called "vacuum cleaner".


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

White Noise Machines - Sound Machines and Natural Sound Conditioners for Restful Sleep


Here is a company that makes products to help everyone doze off drug free! Maybe you will find an idea or two.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL funny noises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will have a look when i come home from school.  i only got 2 hours of sleep last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for that Kuuipo!

the good thing is that i got tons of time to do my make up today :S


----------



## *KT* (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_that looks like a pretty nice product.  thanks very much for sharing, i will give it a try!  are you an origins fan?   how are their skincare products?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When my skin was oily instead of combo, I used some of their products and really enjoyed them.  I currently only have their "On the spot stress relief" stuff.  It's minty and you basically apply a tiny bit to your pulse points.  I use it at work some days to give me a little kick.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 29, 2008)

please do let me know when you transcribe the tape.  i want to try to talk my friend into recording for me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

t Walmart todat I found a Nature Sounds Alarm Clock (thats what its called) by Timex. Less than 14. bucks I think. (If its 14 here, its cheaper on Mainland USA). It has a button you push for a choice of 3 sounds Ocean surf, Wind Chimes or a Brook (complete with frogs!) It is set for 59 minutes auto (you can shut it off if the frogs drive you nuts) and the sound is adjustable. You can set the wakeup alarm for chimes, a cathdral bell or mechanical bells. The digital display is either disturbingly brite (hey, still awake) or normal I had to get one. (I used to have a similar one by Elgin a few years back from K Mart, but it got crush along with the rest of my luggage (Someone must have put 4000 suitcases atop of it).


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had major sleep problems during university, it was largely due to depression and anxiety problems. If you have a counselling service at your school, I would make use of that and speak about some of these issues you are alluding to.

The best remedy for long term sleep problems is set times that you get up and go to sleep. Even if you don't sleep enough one night, set your alarm and force yourself to get up. Don't nap during the day, and go to bed before midnight. If you do this over a longer period of time, including on weekends, your body will get used to a regular sleep pattern again.

My problem that I also had was stress, and I would lie in bed mulling over problems, for _hours_. I just couldn't shut off my brain. If that's also a problem you are having, designate some "thinking" time before bed. I know this may sound dumb, but go to a quiet place, sit down and just give yourself like half an hour or whatever to think about the day's events, what things need to get done, etc. _BEFORE _going to bed. Don't do any other activity during this time like watching TV, surfing the net, etc. Or you can take a bubble bath and just spend time to think. Do this right before bed, so when you get to bed you can say to yourself, ok, I've had enough time to mull over stuff, now I can actually _sleep_.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yes, I should definitely try talking to the counsellors at my school.  The downside is that the office I am suppose to go to is always jam packed with first-year students.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday, I downloaded 2 tapes from Brain Sync called Deep Sleep and Sound Sleep.  If anyone is interested, just pm me and I will be gladly to help you get it.  Its like a hypnosis relaxation tape as an MP3 that I played last night to help me sleep.  It really did help me get some sleep!  I'll try it again to make sure that wasn't a fluke.  Although I am still sleep deprived, it is getting better.  I didn't go to class today, but will keep trying.

Thanks for all your advice.  I'm glad to know that this has not only happened to me.


----------

